# Will a triple radiator fit anywhere in my full tower case?



## J-Man (Jun 30, 2008)

Link to my case is here:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-075-TT

Thanks. I am thinking about going to water cooling and see what I can do with my Q6600.


----------



## rampage (Jun 30, 2008)

from just doing a quick search on the case, i would think you would be able to, but you would need to a bit of work, from the looks of it (correct me if i am wrong) the psu goes in the top so that would rule that out, but maybe it could be worked to fit in the bottom,  just my thoughts but maybe 2 dual rads could be better, on in the top and one in the bottom?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2008)

You can externally mount the rad as well, by using a Swiftech RadBox.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 6, 2008)

I was hoping to get a triple rad and fit it without any modifications but won't a triple rad go at the front... Hmm, front fan may be in the way.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I was hoping to get a triple rad and fit it without any modifications but won't a triple rad go at the front... Hmm, front fan may be in the way.



A good triple Rad take approximately 10 5 1/4" bays. If it did fit, you wouldn't be able to have any CD drives.

Externally mounting it is still your best bet. I used a Radbox to mount my triple to the rear of my Stacker. 

Radbox: http://www.swiftnets.com/products/MCB-120-R2.asp


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> A good triple Rad take approximately 10 5 1/4" bays. If it did fit, you wouldn't be able to have any CD drives.
> 
> Externally mounting it is still your best bet. I used a Radbox to mount my triple to the rear of my Stacker.
> 
> Radbox: http://www.swiftnets.com/products/MCB-120-R2.asp



any pics of how ur looks mounted?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> any pics of how ur looks mounted?



No. I never took pics of it, and now I don't run in a case any more.


----------

